# My Gear



## Nico_gti

Hi All. 

So after smoking on and off for the last few years i decided to give vaping a try. Been on the forum for a while trying to research about the vaping experience and finally got myself a setup.
I was initially torn apart between all the different starter kits but got a hold of an Evic Vtc Mini with the Steam Crave Aromamizer RDTA. I was thrown in to the deep end with the Aromamizer as it required me to learn about coil building and wicking. A few days on YouTube and reading through pages and pages of detailed info on Ecigssa and i was good to go. It tool me a while to get acquainted with the rdta but i can safely say i know what I'm doing now lol. Here's a few pics of the setup paired with some DDD. 






I managed to get a hold of some prebuilt claptons and installed these. Although they were great i battled with a lot of spit back and was advised to go back to standard coils. 





Learnt a lot from this setup but a few weeks later i felt like i needed something a bit extra. Came across a good deal on the Wismec Rx200 and i took the leap. 





Since then I've started building my own coils and have just ordered the Tornado Nano. 
Thanks for looking   
Happy Vaping All.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Imtiaaz

Nico_gti said:


> Hi All.
> 
> So after smoking on and off for the last few years i decided to give vaping a try. Been on the forum for a while trying to research about the vaping experience and finally got myself a setup.
> I was initially torn apart between all the different starter kits but got a hold of an Evic Vtc Mini with the Steam Crave Aromamizer RDTA. I was thrown in to the deep end with the Aromamizer as it required me to learn about coil building and wicking. A few days on YouTube and reading through pages and pages of detailed info on Ecigssa and i was good to go. It tool me a while to get acquainted with the rdta but i can safely say i know what I'm doing now lol. Here's a few pics of the setup paired with some DDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get a hold of some prebuilt claptons and installed these. Although they were great i battled with a lot of spit back and was advised to go back to standard coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learnt a lot from this setup but a few weeks later i felt like i needed something a bit extra. Came across a good deal on the Wismec Rx200 and i took the leap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then I've started building my own coils and have just ordered the Tornado Nano.
> Thanks for looking
> Happy Vaping All.



Hey @Nico_gti , Was nice of you to share your experience with us and just shows that a little research goes along way when it comes to the world of vaping. Whether it is finding the right mod, learning how to properly build and wick coils or even just to be able to advise someone else if ever the situation arises.

So many people I know are very apprehensive to start coil building as they feel it is very complicated and I applaud those who are willing to take the leap and get stuck in, as that is where you start learning so many important things about ohms and build materials and ultimately how to achieve a vaping experience that really suits you.

I have been vaping on my own builds since I started learning how to do it and yesterday I got a tank with some stock coils which I decided to pop in and try out. I don't have a problem with them but my first thoughts were, 'This could be better with this wire, or this type of configuration instead of XYZ'. So that alone shows that with time and experimentation you get to know what you like and rebuilding allows you to get closer to that in a sense.

So big ups to you pal for going balls to the wall and all the best on your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nico_gti

Managed to get myself a pretty awesome little Tornado Nano. The wicking took me a while to get the hang of but so far so good with no leaks. And I just love the murdered look with the heat sensitive glass.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

Nico_gti said:


> Managed to get myself a pretty awesome little Tornado Nano. The wicking took me a while to get the hang of but so far so good with no leaks. And I just love the murdered look with the heat sensitive glass.





forget the mod, I love that GTi. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico_gti

ddk1979 said:


> forget the mod, I love that GTi.
> 
> .


 @ddk1979 Prefer both of them at once. Vape and drive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Nico_gti said:


> @ddk1979 Prefer both of them at once. Vape and drive




@Nico_gti , Just ensure that the windows are open and the fan is on when you are blowing clouds in the GTi, otherwise they'll ban vaping while driving. 

.


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @Nico_gti 
Nice gear and photos!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

ddk1979 said:


> @Nico_gti , Just ensure that the windows are open and the fan is on when you are blowing clouds in the GTi, otherwise they'll ban vaping while driving.
> 
> .


^this.

One of the scariest moments of my life involve a massive cloud, closed windows and bad lighting all at once....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

